# WTB 1938 Colson Snap Tank



## Monarky (May 14, 2014)

Hello All,  I'm looking to buy a Colson Snap Tank for a 1938 model and if anyone out there has one for sale please let me know so I can complete my current project.  Best regards,  Monarky


----------



## spokesman (May 15, 2014)

*Snap tank*

Hello Monarky

I could be mistaken but I thought that 38 was a one year only screw tank an not a snap tank.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2014)

spokesman said:


> Hello Monarky
> 
> I could be mistaken but I thought that 38 was a one year only screw tank an not a snap tank.




I think you might be right.


----------



## DonChristie (May 15, 2014)

Oh damn, sounds like the price jus doubled! Lol the screw tank was just discussed in the other thread about a new colson found.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2014)

Nothing wrong with running topless..I mean tankless. Great looking bikes!


----------



## Monarky (May 15, 2014)

spokesman said:


> Hello Monarky
> 
> I could be mistaken but I thought that 38 was a one year only screw tank an not a snap tank.




Hi there spokesman, you could be right one with that information but I have been trying to go off the almighty Colson book and the description and illustrations for the 38 standard or imperial doesn't indicate the it's a screwed on tank.  So right know I'm just trying to go with the expert advice that you all have and I'm still trying to learn more about these great looking bikes.  I definitely do know that based on the serial numbers my Colson was made in April 1938.  I didn't know that they had a screwed tank, do you have one or pictures of one?  Please let me know. Thanks Mnarky


----------



## Monarky (May 15, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Nothing wrong with running topless..I mean tankless. Great looking bikes!




Wow Mike that tankless Colson looks great love the color scheme. Monarky


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2014)

*Missed one*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Cols...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I had one too. Sold it at last year's Coaster Swap.


----------



## spokesman (May 19, 2014)

*38 screw tank*

Hey Monarky

Yes 38 used a screw tank or pinch tank as some like to call it. I have one but an only looking to trade for a 37 Colson straight bar tank. So if you have one of those for trade let me know asap. Thanks
Cheers


----------



## Monarky (May 19, 2014)

spokesman said:


> Hey Monarky
> 
> Yes 38 used a screw tank or pinch tank as some like to call it. I have one but an only looking to trade for a 37 Colson straight bar tank. So if you have one of those for trade let me know asap. Thanks
> Cheers




Hi there Spokeman,  I wish I did have one to trade with you but unfortunately I don't.  Although I am seriously interested in buying the snap tank if you would be willing to sell.  If so please let me know as I am trying to complete my 38 Colson project.   Best regards Chris.


----------



## Monarky (May 29, 2014)

*Still WTB Colson Snap or Screw on Tank for a 1938-40 Colson*



Monarky said:


> Hello All,  I'm looking to buy a Colson Snap Tank for a 1938 model and if anyone out there has one for sale please let me know so I can complete my current project.  Best regards,  Monarky




Please send me a PM if you have one for sale.  Thanks Monarky


----------



## Monarky (Jun 29, 2014)

*Still looking to buy Colson snap tank for 1938-40.*



Monarky said:


> Please send me a PM if you have one for sale.  Thanks Monarky




Still looking and not giving up from buying a snap tank for a 1938-40 Colson bike, anyone out there that can help me out.  Please let me know.  Thanks Monarky.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Feb 3, 2017)

Just found this post from a Google Search trying to find more info on the Screw-Together Tank (specifically if a bike built in November 1938 should still take the screw-tank or a regular snap-tank)...
... and wondering how this worked out for you as I see no updates from 2014???

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,
N3YH & K3WMS


----------



## Monarky (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi Will & Wendy,  since my last post in 2014, my 1938 Colson has been completed.  I went with a bare metal look and this is how she looks now.


----------

